# Space Marine allies: Locator Beacon shenanigans



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

So I'm planning out an allied army of traitor space marines to play alongside my main CSM/Daemons. 

Locator beacon says "Friendly units" do not scatter when deep striking within 6" of the model carrying the beacon. Pretty sweet. "Friendly" models/units are any models that you control, as per BRB p.14. 

Obviously, the deployment restrictions and "One Eye Open" rule complicate using this, but it's just an additional option I came across while perusing C:SM.

A Helbrute Mayhem Pack precision deep striking sounds pretty awesome to me, among other things.


----------



## KnockOut51 (Dec 18, 2009)

Id assume its fine, then roll for leadership once they landed


----------

